# Pt. Gawler 19/1



## waldo

Anyone interested in trying buffs ' sweet spot ' up the gawler river next saturday ?


----------



## fishnfreak

yeah im in, at the moment anyway, Seriously though how good was today!


----------



## water_baby

waldo said:


> Anyone interested in trying buffs ' sweet spot ' up the gawler river next saturday ?


i dont know about getting into buff's sweet spot mate, but ill try that hole he was talking about.. :shock:


----------



## Gator

Sounds good to me: BUT; Where is the Gawler River  and what will we be fishing for??


----------



## Buff

water_baby said:


> waldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone interested in trying buffs ' sweet spot ' up the Gawler river next Saturday ?
> 
> 
> 
> i don't know about getting into buff's sweet spot mate, but ill try that hole he was talking about.. :shock:
Click to expand...

My "Sweet spot" and the "Hole" still wasn't were my "big one" was hanging out in.

Umm . . . . . Errrr . . . . . That doesn't sound quite right














:lol: :lol: :lol:

I checked the BOM tide web site and with there being a Dodge tide on the 19th there shouldn't be any worry about strong currents through the channel, might be a slow day on the fish but still worth trying









What time were you thinking about as a start on the water?

@ Gator
To get to Port Gawler head out on Port Wakefield road keep going past the turn off for Saint Kilda and the raceway and (eventually) you will cross the bridge over the Gawler river, about 1km there is a turn off to the left for Port Gawler, its also marked with a sign for an off road recreational park.

As for what we will be fishing for, I'll be on the hunt for a "*Big*" bream :lol: 
But there will be a good chance for ST's, mullet and if real lucky a school Mulloway


----------



## Chop

just make sure not a thing is left in your car, been a spate of break ins down there again.
Theyve been taking anything, cars included.

Chop


----------



## fishnfreak

i may be without a car so i am only a maybe


----------



## Chop

weather is looking good for saturdee, i'm in if anyones keen.

chop


----------



## L3GACY

i'm out, no way of getting there. If i'd never sold my car i'd never have bought the yak so i guess its an overall win .


----------



## fishnfreak

shh, people start to think your a bit nuts when you tell them that you sold a car to buy a kayak, i sold me panelvan for mine


----------



## L3GACY

Yeah but you still got a forbie, all i got is a bike that cant tow a yak and i dont have a licence for yet .


----------



## fishnfreak

yeah thats dads this is mine


----------



## L3GACY

Oh nice! You on HotHoldens? i got a few mates with torries *cough* Glen who owns Smokem *cough*


----------



## Gator

Hey Freak: If nothing else you have an excellent choice in K9's - I have two of them.

sorry gang - even tho Buff has let me in on where the place is I will be unable to make it. Sat is generally a continuing commitment in the morning anyway.


----------



## waldo

Sounds like a four man show then.

@ Buff im happy to hit the water anytime, ill leave it open for Water_Baby and Chop as the have a fair distance to cover

@ Fishnfreak The stockies on the back of the torry look ominous

@ Legacy Just paddle down man !!! Once you get past st kilda, its the third inlet on your right.

@ Kirk Well have to organise some Sunday fishin eh ! ( although sundays are usually reserved for nursin' hangovers )


----------



## water_baby

im easy for time, chop has another 35-40 min beyond me coming from moana.

what is the tide doing, i would like to get take in with it and go out with it (as per garden island creeks) so launch at 3 hours before high would be good. gives a couple hours getting right up there, turn of tide and coming out with the dropping water.

if the river is like the creeks, we will have to time it well, rather than just rock up at the crack of dawn, if you follow. ive gotta head out of the office now, so wont be back on for a couple hours. check the tides and let us know someone... anyone...  

if im wrong about the tidal influence, also let me know and ill give myself an uppercut..


----------



## waldo

dodge tide fella.


----------



## Chop

I'll be there at 5am  i like it early and thats when the fishies like to munch! Tide should be good with not much movement to push us around.

Chop


----------



## water_baby

Chop said:


> I'll be there at 5am  i like it early and thats when the fishies like to munch! Tide should be good with not much movement to push us around.
> 
> Chop


well, if you can get there by 5, ill be there at 5 too mate 

looks like its settled then.. thhis will be 4 saturdays in a row, a new PB :lol:


----------



## fishnfreak

also guys, the creeks there are pretty narrow, so 4 yaks floating down, may spook them? Also be tight for room?


----------



## Chop

Its pretty wide there, a few each side should be good. ive had to follow and move around bream boats there and was still pulling fish behind them! It takes me an hour to get there at that time of the morning 

Chop


----------



## fishnfreak

sorry i was talking about the small creeks in the mangroves


----------



## waldo

sounds like a 5.00 start then ( how do i get myself into these things ? )


----------



## water_baby

i hear ya, i used to only have one 5 o'clock per day, and it wasnt in the morning!

do we have legitimate concerns about security of cars here?

what are the options if we do?

does anyone have a pitbull i can borrow for the day. ill leave the windows down..


----------



## waldo

i havent had a problem with car security at port g. Havnig said that i wont be leaving anything of value in it either.


----------



## water_baby

ok then. ill just club lock it and be done. that means i have to clean my car out though - spewing. i live out of her!


----------



## L3GACY

water_baby said:


> ok then. ill just club lock it and be done. that means i have to clean my car out though - spewing. i live out of her!


I was gonna say mate, pretty risky for you! If someone breaks in they dont find a bunch of change and a wallet, they find a whole bloody house .


----------



## Chop

I thinks its not too bad with a few cars there, its more so when your there solo.hould be a few others around, like crabbers.

Chop


----------



## Crazy_Horse

Good luck guys - sorry I can't get down there. I need to start building up the brownie points with the good lady. If I can sweet talk her, I might be able to take my three year old down to Seacliff on Saturday morning and see how he goes sitting in the yak with me for a fish. However, he rarely sits still for 5 mins at a time, so I reckon I'm up for challenge enough to keep him in the yak - let alone catch anything!

Cheers
Adam


----------



## fishnfreak

yeah im out, no car


----------



## water_baby

Hmm, so that makes it Me, Waldo, Buff and Chop. 2 experienced campaigners and 2 guys with beers. should be good.. travelling light and catching big!!


----------



## Buff

Well the yak has just been loaded for an early start, so for all intent and purpose I shall strive to be there by 5am :shock:

Think a few coffees may be need in the morning


----------



## water_baby

my missus came home the other day with a packet of "no-doze extra strength" so im right for 5am start.

does mean a 4am exit from the house though. crap!


----------



## Chop

Yep my tools are emptied out the car and everything is loaded in and on that i need in the morning!
You guys dont have to be there at 5am, thats just what i always do. i like to get there unload and and set up then the light will be getting better when setting off.
Plus the wind is generally lighter, lets hope they are calm as predicted for early morning.

Chop


----------



## Chop

Was a good day out this morning, good to meet some members. shame the fish werent as friendly. just loading up the few pics i have to photobucket and i'll get the ball rolling!

Chop


----------

